# What macro split on a bulk?



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Currently bulking on 3500cals,

45 C / 30 F / 25 P

That sound ok? Works out to

394 C / 117 F / 219 P

I'm currently weighing in at 77.6kg, that was on the 23rd May... Been bulking for past couple weeks now...

Oh, I'm natural too...


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

bulking or not i would still want protein to be higher than carbs


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> bulking or not i would still want protein to be higher than carbs


What's the reason for that then mate? I feel better on higher carbs personally


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> bulking or not i would still want protein to be higher than carbs


Why so? (just curious thats all)

1-1.5g per lb for a natty - 170-256g per day... seems about right, up the carbs and keep the fat sensible and try and aim for good fats where you can.

AAS is obviously a lot more but for natty?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Why so?
> 
> 1-1.5g per lb for a natty - 170-256g per day... seems about right, up the carbs and keep the fat sensible and try and aim for good fats where you can.


394 carbs right now, so 45%...

Make my own bulk shake once a day... Only use malto PWO

80g oats (put in food processor so really fine powder)

30g Musclefood strawberry whey

600ml Tesco whole milk

50g Maltodextrin

50ml Evoo

2 tea spoons of Asda strawberry milkshake powder (sweeten it up)

1400cals (not including strawberry milkshake powder)

75 F / 126 C / 52 P


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

no science behind it, i just grow better when i have at least 40% protein and equal fat/carbs or near enough, i am not natty though. i do still grow better like this off cycle though


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> bulking or not i would still want protein to be higher than carbs


Why?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks a good split for natty that mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

foodaddict said:


> Looks a good split for natty that mate


Cheers pal,


----------

